# Loud bang when stove turns off



## mmaile

We have an Avalon Cedar LP gas stove -7yrs. This whole time eveytime it goes off there is a very loud bang. We were told a while back that it was normal and there was nothing they could do. I have tried adjusting flame and air and nothing works. We kind of gave up for a while. I am just wondering if anyone else has had this experience...it gets quite irritating-esp to guests who are not used to it!


----------



## jtp10181

I assume the bang is from the gas extinguishing and not a metal contraction?

Not familiar with that fireplace, but it could be the burner is not lined up with the orifice properly, or the burner is warped. Could be gas pressure also. Some fireplaces just seem to do that, and they are tough to fix. Most commonly a problem with LP and not so much with NG.


----------



## mmaile

Yes it is from it going out...thanks for the info. That's the most anyone has ever given us. I can't find anything online at all. We have a "specialist" coming in a couple of weeks. I'll make sure to ask him questions about the points you bring up!


----------



## madison

Over the yrs, we have owned three "gas" fireplaces or inserts all three from different vendors.  2 Nat gas, one propane.  All three made more noise than expected when turned off.  Every now and then enough to do a double take....


----------



## mmaile

Thanks! We're wondering if this will be the case with us too...


----------



## Long Burn

mmaile said:
			
		

> We have an Avalon Cedar LP gas stove -7yrs. This whole time eveytime it goes off there is a very loud bang. We were told a while back that it was normal and there was nothing they could do. I have tried adjusting flame and air and nothing works. We kind of gave up for a while. I am just wondering if anyone else has had this experience...it gets quite irritating-esp to guests who are not used to it!


.t ku
 It's called "Exstinction Pop" and is very comon in propane units, some more than others. It depends allot on the manufature's burner and air intake design. It usually is the unburnt gases igniting in burner venturie tubes when the gas valve closes.
 I have a Heat & Glow FB Grand Insert that does the same thing.

Long Burn


----------



## summit

one thing to consider with the products from travis industries (avalon, lopi, fpx) is if it has a ceramic burner... given yours is 7 yrs old, this may be your problem... for a short while (@ 6-7 yrs ago)they produced the ember fire burner with a sheet metal bottom sealed with refractory (grey color) instead of flexible RTV (red color). The refractory crackled off after a while and allowed gas to piss out underneath the burner, causing sooty fireboxes, delayed iginitions, and banging when shutting down....  Take the logs out, and any skirts around the burner, then turn it on.. let it run for a few... If you have one of these burners, you will hear sparadic poofing noises with the glass off, and some fire coming out around the edges of the burner and from the larger air holes cut in under the logs... updated cast iron bottom burner kits (w/ no seams like the riveted sheet metal bottomed ones) are avail for @ 100 bucks.


----------



## mmaile

The repair guy cam out and tinkered with it. Seems to have fixed the problem for the most part. he adjusted the thermostat (i think) in the top of the unit-it's down thru the grate on the top. he also put a new thermostat on the wall. It has significantly reduced the problem. sometimes there is a bit of a poof or small bang but i imagine that is to be expected....
thanks for all the replies!


----------

